# Updated passport details, do I need to get updated Grant Letter as well?



## Rah1x (May 18, 2014)

Hi,

I have updated my passport details with the Borders Dept (after getting a new passport as old one expired). I can see in VEVO that its updated.

However, now that Im travelling, do I need an updated Grant Letter as well?

Thanks a lot


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Rah1x said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have updated my passport details with the Borders Dept (after getting a new passport as old one expired). I can see in VEVO that its updated.
> 
> ...


If it has been updated on the VEVO you would not need updated Grant letter. Just take a copy of the VEVO as well


----------



## rocky38 (Oct 25, 2013)

Rah1x said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have updated my passport details with the Borders Dept (after getting a new passport as old one expired). I can see in VEVO that its updated.
> 
> ...


How did you update the passport details in VEVO. I might have to do tha same for my wife. Please let me know the process you followed


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

rocky38 said:


> How did you update the passport details in VEVO. I might have to do tha same for my wife. Please let me know the process you followed


use the update is link on the immi account to update the passport details of your wife. DIBP will update the passport details and it would auto reflect on the VEVO. Alternatively you can use form 929 as well fill it and upload it on the immi account or email it to DIBP for update


----------



## Rah1x (May 18, 2014)

rocky38 said:


> How did you update the passport details in VEVO. I might have to do tha same for my wife. Please let me know the process you followed


I actually submitted the update details form manually to the dept counter.


----------



## rocky38 (Oct 25, 2013)

vikaschandra said:


> use the update is link on the immi account to update the passport details of your wife. DIBP will update the passport details and it would auto reflect on the VEVO. Alternatively you can use form 929 as well fill it and upload it on the immi account or email it to DIBP for update


I had actually tried this but couldn't find any update link. I had mailed the details to the co and followed up with them as well but they are not responding


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

rocky38 said:


> I had actually tried this but couldn't find any update link. I had mailed the details to the co and followed up with them as well but they are not responding


Check under Related Links you will find the option to update the passport details option. 
DIBP will receive it yet would not respond have not heard of them responding but you can check the VEVO details in few days it always has been updated with new passport details for most of the applicants


----------



## rocky38 (Oct 25, 2013)

vikaschandra said:


> Check under Related Links you will find the option to update the passport details option.
> DIBP will receive it yet would not respond have not heard of them responding but you can check the VEVO details in few days it always has been updated with new passport details for most of the applicants


Update link is not available for me. However, I am able to see a link for change of passport/address, when I click it, form 929 is getting opened in PDF format.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

rocky38 said:


> Update link is not available for me. However, I am able to see a link for change of passport/address, when I click it, form 929 is getting opened in PDF format.


Did you email the form 929 to DIBP if yes then wait for few days and then check your VEVO if not then fill in the form 929, email it and wait for few days to check the VEVO


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

Its mean Our Immiaccount login is very important and will be used for all future correspondences with DIBP? 

For any passport details updation ? or change in circumstances. I already got the PR and was not using Immiaccount any further.


Regards


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

samage said:


> Its mean Our Immiaccount login is very important and will be used for all future correspondences with DIBP?
> 
> For any passport details updation ? or change in circumstances. I already got the PR and was not using Immiaccount any further.
> 
> ...


You should keep the immi account always active for any correspondence with DIBP.


----------



## anshulmadan (Dec 13, 2015)

Even I wanted to update my new passport details with an address change as well. I tried looking for link online vut coyld not find a place to update online on my immi account. Then I got my form 929 Along with notarized copies of new and old passport and sent it to my CO and Australian commission in delhi at enquire email address. I am to travel to sydney in 3 weeks and I hope they update it soon. 
If some one can tell mr exactly where to update online.. that will be great and also how much time will thr updation via email will take ?
I will be calling them on monday to remind them to update thr new passport details.

They have written in a mail stating to me that even If I fly with my old and new passport I will be able to enter australia after a long delay explaining thr immigration pfficers in auatralia. Whats thr worst scenario supposing that my PR does not gets updated even in 3 weeks then ?

Anshul


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

anshulmadan said:


> Even I wanted to update my new passport details with an address change as well. I tried looking for link online vut coyld not find a place to update online on my immi account. Then I got my form 929 Along with notarized copies of new and old passport and sent it to my CO and Australian commission in delhi at enquire email address. I am to travel to sydney in 3 weeks and I hope they update it soon.
> If some one can tell mr exactly where to update online.. that will be great and also how much time will thr updation via email will take ?
> I will be calling them on monday to remind them to update thr new passport details.
> 
> ...


Anshul email the form to [email protected] and also upload it on immi account under form 929 change of address and/or passport details it will be updated soon. After uploading it check the VEVO again in a weeks time


----------



## rocky38 (Oct 25, 2013)

vikaschandra said:


> Did you email the form 929 to DIBP if yes then wait for few days and then check your VEVO if not then fill in the form 929, email it and wait for few days to check the VEVO


I have mailed it to the co pdl but didn't get any response, it's been a month now. VEVO is still reflecting the old passport details


----------



## anshulmadan (Dec 13, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> Anshul email the form to [email protected] and also upload it on immi account under form 929 change of address and/or passport details it will be updated soon. After uploading it check the VEVO again in a weeks time


Dear Vikas,
I have already mailed it to [email protected] & [email protected] (which is my allocated CO) but I spoke to my agent and he said that now they have removed the option of changing online and we need to send the form 929 only along with required notarized docs to these emails. 
If you can please confirm the exact location / links wherein I can update and upload my 929 forms and required docs , I'll be grateful. I will tell my agent to give me the remote and I'll update it my self from here.

After mailing the above mail ID's I got an automatic reply from GSM.brisbane (CO) that it will take another 28days to make the change as we are experiencing huge rush.
So that will be a trouble to me as I need to travel within 3 weeks.

The enquiry mail is for Australian Embassy in New Delhi and they have a customer care number as well with which I spoke and he said that he will update is asap but I will speak to them again on Monday. 

Just provide me the link to update online in Immi account if that is still available, Ill update online as well.

Regards
Anshul


----------



## MSNaveed (May 6, 2016)

*Please help*

hI, i have a question.

I got the grant on Nov 1st and got my passport renewed on Nov 7th. While renewing i have added house number (previously it was only plot number) and added Spouse name as well.

Now i have updated the passport number only in IMMIAcount. Do i need to also change the address also ? i am assuming it is not needed as i already got grant and it is a minor change in address..
Please correct me.. Please suggest do i need to take any action on informing this minor change in address on passport?

and after i update the new passport number in immiaccount do i need to upload the scanned copy of new passport as well??


----------



## w4s33m (Aug 23, 2015)

MSNaveed said:


> hI, i have a question.
> 
> I got the grant on Nov 1st and got my passport renewed on Nov 7th. While renewing i have added house number (previously it was only plot number) and added Spouse name as well.
> 
> ...


you need to upload only for an un-finalised application. 
In your case just update the information


----------

